# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Magos en Catalunya

## Ramon Ritort

Buscamos Magos per Catalunya. Especialmente dirigido a amateurs o profesionales que deseen ensayar nuevos trucos, o probar actuaciones.

Podeis contactarme a ramon@tavernaritort.cat

----------


## MagNity

Con todos mis respetos.
Cuando dices especialmente dirigido a amateurs o profesionales que deseen ensayar nuevos trucos, o probar actuaciones... ¿lo dices porque no es remunerado? lo digo porque es lo que normalmente nos encontramos... no, actua gratis y así pruebas y ensayas.
Dejando de lado que no se puede ensayar "trucos", ni juegos ante público (si probar). Creo que sería interesante conocer un poco las condiciones. Si realmente buscais magos que decidan trabajar gratuítamente (personalmente creo que trabajar y cobrar por el trabajo deberían ir atadas) o existe algun tipo de remuneración o algún otro tipo de pago por ello.

----------


## Ramon Ritort

MagNity, gràcies per respondre ;-)

Vamos a centrar el tema. Soy el copropietario de una taverna en Camprodon, desde hace unos meses. Estamos buscando ofrecer a los clientes eventos que puedan resultarles atractivos, y al mismo tiempo generar un entorno en el que nos sentamos cómodos. Hemos empezado con actuaciones de DJs y menús especiales para acontecimientos deportivos (por ejemplo: la Superbowl), y deseamos seguir con magia de cerca, música en vivo, monologuistas, etc.

No vamos a engañar a nadie: el local no soporta más de 30 personas de aforo, y tampoco tenemos la experiencia suficiente en él como para poder valorar las posibles ganancias por actuaciones. En realidad estamos probando, y es por ello que no podemos ofrecer una remuneración acorde con el esfuerzo aportado, y abrimos la oferta a amateurs y profesionales practicando. Sí que ofrecemos publicidad en la página web, Facebook y carteles por la Vall de Camprodon i Ripollès, pagamos los gastos de desplazamiento, e invitamos a cenar (con acompañante) y las bebidas necesarias ;-) pero la compensación económica deberá ser necesariamente inferior a la merecida.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Amigo Ramon,

Comprendo su punto de vista,pero le plantearé el mío: me acercaré a su local y pediré de todo lo que me llame la atención en la carta,pero como no se si me va a gustar,pues tal vez no le pague o como mucho le pague lo que yo crea conveniente,no lo que usted estipule en su lista de precios. A cambio,yo le llenaré el local con mi presencia y con la de algún acompañante que lógicamente irá en las mismas condiciones que yo a visitarlo,me pondré una camiseta con el logotipo de su local y así le hago publicidad,y ya si eso también le hago algo de publicidad por Facebook. ¿Le parece coherente? Porque a mi no.
En mi opinión,para actuar como usted ofrece yo lo hago en mi casa para mi familia o para los amigos,pero ir a trabajar gratis para que otro se engorde el bolsillo...pues no se como lo verá usted,pero a mi me parece fatal.
Mañana mismo voy a llamar a un albañil para que me haga una reforma,lo invito a comer a él y a su peon y le pago la gasolina.Pero los materiales,la mano de obra y las horas se las pago a como yo vea o no...Buena idea de negocio,si señor.

Por otra parte,se agradece su sinceridad.Por lo menos expone lo que hay y no como otros que van y te engañan directamente.

Saludos.

----------


## b12jose

Por favor, las condiciones están claras... si no nos interesa no contestemos, más teniendo en cuenta que estamos en la otra punta del país  :Wink1:  Que el hilo se puede ir por las ramas.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Por favor, las condiciones están claras... si no nos interesa no contestemos, más teniendo en cuenta que estamos en la otra punta del país  Que el hilo se puede ir por las ramas.


Son supocisiones las que hago Jose,ni siquiera soy profesional y mucho menos llego a la categoría de "magucho aficionadete" ,pero en mi corta vida puedo contar con muchas experiencias laborales de este tipo y lo siento,pero tenía que dar mi opinión.No lo he escrito en ningún tono atacante ni nada por el estilo,solo que hay cosas que no me parecen justa y que me veo en mi derecho de expresarlas,nada más.

Saludos.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Por favor, las condiciones están claras... si no nos interesa no contestemos, más teniendo en cuenta que estamos en la otra punta del país  Que el hilo se puede ir por las ramas.


Son supocisiones las que hago Jose,ni siquiera soy profesional y mucho menos llego a la categoría de "magucho aficionadete" ,pero en mi corta vida puedo contar con muchas experiencias laborales de este tipo y lo siento,pero tenía que dar mi opinión.No lo he escrito en ningún tono atacante ni nada por el estilo,solo que hay cosas que no me parecen justa y que me veo en mi derecho de expresarlas,nada más.

Saludos.

----------

